# parrot fish



## zsizsi (Jan 18, 2003)

my parrot fish i bought yesterday has been on his side since i brought him home.is there anything to cure this or will he die?thanks for any info


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

are there any other fish in your tank that are agressive toward him?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

perhaps your pH or ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels are way off or something..

I'd take that fish back right away, regardless. And bring the pet store a sample of your water, and they should do a free testing of it for you and tell you if anything is wrong with it


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Can you further explain "swimming on it's side".

Do you mean swimming with the body tilted?

Do you mean it's on it's side barely moving?

Do you mean it is swimming on it's side (out of balance)?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It is either your ammonia and nitrites or if you have other fish they are beating it to death this happend to Riley he internally bled it was sad.
Take him to the lfs and get your water tested and then they can hold him till u figure out the problem


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I suggest you do what piranha45 said, but otherwise you should clean the water every day (30%-40%) and it may do well - but might not


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

another otion could be a swim bladder disorder


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> another otion could be a swim bladder disorder


yeah, my thoughts were either swim bladder, bad water quailty (which can cause swim bladder problems) or internal bacteria.

either way my advice is as I said above + medicate








to desiese and paracite forum


----------



## zsizsi (Jan 18, 2003)

the water is good.no other fish are beating it .there is only two other fish inwith it and they are all about 2".in a 46 g. bowfront.he's still alive but swims on a tilt,sometimes on his side completly.if it is a blatter thing what can i do?thanks for acknowledging my problem


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

If it is just swimming on a tilt and now too weird, I would say it is caused by aggression by the other fish in the tank. What is kept with it? Besides, parrot fish are weird fish, I wouldn't doubt they would swim on it's side.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

how much did the parrot fish cost? i saw a pet shop here with them "on sale" for 2 for $50. i couldnt believe it! those things scare me


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

parrot fish are one of the best fish I have ever kept - they are great, if it is a swim bladder thing you should do water changes.

go on, do one right now!!!


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

I really hope your fish feels better son.


----------



## zsizsi (Jan 18, 2003)

sweet thanks guys.oh and my parot fish cost 2 for 35.00 or one for 20.00.so ofcourse i got two.thanks again.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bleh, I'd just take the damned thing back and exchange it for another or something


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Exchange it or get a refund, now!

Swim bladder disease sometimes heal fully but sometimes permanent.


----------



## zsizsi (Jan 18, 2003)

i came home from work today and my parrot fish was swimming normal???now he's chasing the jewel cichlid,BULLY.i have no idea really as to what the deal was,but he's cool now.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

If it's swimming fine today, then it was probably an aggression problem. 
I used to have a juvie Midas/RD cross that would swim on a tilt in my big tank, I was going to exchange it back to the LFS. I moved him in a tank all by itself and it swam fine. The reason for the tilt body is that, most of the time when an inferior Cichlid is being chased or picked on by a more superior cichlid, it's body will tilt. My guess is that, when you first had the parrot fish in there, it felt inferior to your other CIchlids, after a couple of days, it got used to it's new environment, which causes it to chase the Jewel cichlid back.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

are we talking hybrid parrots???, ahh sweet fish, i have two £15 each, bloody things ripped up a £12.50 black ghost knife fish, there awesome fish, i love mine they allways follow me round room, i go to one end of tank and they go as fast as they can to see me then i go to other end of tank and they do the same over and over and over again!. glad to hear its better


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the funny thing here is that red ones cost £15-20 but brown/yellow ones cost £5


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

yer, reds look nicest the ones i got are by far the nicests ive ever seen , well worth the money. and regarding the swimming on side post my parrots where doing this earlier, about a hour later they stopped


----------

